# cause of cichlid death?



## lidder_b (Apr 30, 2010)

I had a 5 yr old cichlid die today. 4 days ago i saw it was moving around slowly the following day i saw the other fish were attacking it. I took him out and put him in a hospital tank. The area around his pectoral fins was bulging a little. The next day i saw one of his eyes was popping out. treated with maradel maracide. Also noticed that some of its scales were popping out. 3rd day in the hospital tank it was dead was like he was falling apart. 

Anyone know if this was a case of dropsy or just old age.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your fish, could have been both or some other parasite.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

scales poping out but not off sounds like dropsy..
but as Kim said could have been some other parisite also.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> scales poping out but not off sounds like dropsy..
> but as Kim said could have been some other parisite also.


Sounds like dropsy to me as well! Not the best scene I can tell you that 
Sorry to hear about it!


----------



## lidder_b (Apr 30, 2010)

what is the cause of this and any cures?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

dropsy is almost always fatal.
have not seen anything that works well.
sorry for the loss of your long time friend.


----------

